# ,

## MishaFromPoltava

!
      86 ..     .       ,    10 ..      ,          (   ,   ).          (,   ,        ), ,  . 
      .     ,         , ,   ,         ?
PS:    ,    .     .   ,          ?
!

----------

,   ,     .    ,       ( 25,   )
      . +    -    .       ,      )        (   ),     .
    ,    -  .

----------


## froguz

3500.

----------


## MishaFromPoltava

?

----------

